# The Ballad of Ronnie Drew // U2MIRACLE.COM: What an awful awful song.



## bigjoe_dub (21 Feb 2008)

I am embarrassed for everyone involved in this.  most of them should have known better.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-lh_BCAyCI

if I was RD I would kill myself so i could turn in my grave.


----------



## ney001 (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

I agree, awful song but I head Ronnie Drew on the radio saying that he liked it, he reckoned it was tongue in cheek!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

makes Irelands call seem like a master piece.


----------



## gianni (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

I kinda like it... nice melody, good tempo, lyrically it's not the worst either... (aside from the "we love you" bits in the chorus!). 

Some nice vocals from Shane & Bono too. 

I'll definitely consider purchasing it - proceeds are going to a great cause too!


----------



## z106 (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

Ya - Bono wrote it i think ya?


----------



## RMCF (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

Heard it on the radio yesterday.

I think it sounds 'tacky' if you know what I mean. If it was written for me I'd be a little embarrassed by it.

It has the format of a song that didn't take a whole pile of writing - perhaps a 10min job. Although the tune itself is ok, the lyrics are too simplified and it reminded me of the old songs like 'Grandad' from the 80s that those school choirs used to sing on TOTP.


----------



## almo (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*



bigjoe_dub said:


> makes Irelands call seem like a master piece.


 
Take that back BigJoe, how dare you say that!!!!!

Nothing, and  mean, NOTHING can be as bad as Ireland's Call!!!!


----------



## stir crazy (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

at least its not sung by westlife ...


----------



## bullbars (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*



stir crazy said:


> at least its not sung by westlife ...


 
Give it a while.


----------



## Pique318 (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

Oh dear god that's horrendous !!!

At least it wasn't about the legend Luke Kelly...that would be sacrilege !

Couple of questions...how did they bribe Christy to sing in that dirge, and how can anyone say that Shane has 'nice vocals' ?

Not surprised BohNoh wrote it...it's about his standard of lyrical ability.

Sorry, I need to go hurl!!


----------



## joanmul (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*



qwertyuiop said:


> Ya - Bono wrote it i think ya?


Not on his ownio.


----------



## stir crazy (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*



joanmul said:


> Not on his ownio.



Think how bad it would be if he had'nt received any help


----------



## dodo (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

I think that is some sort of musical joke going on there,It is some joke between them all. I really have to say that Andrea Corr is one beautiful looking woman.


----------



## Madangan (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

 Oh my god, to paraphrase John McEnroe "they caaannot be serious"

And I very much doubt it took ten minutes to write ..two maybe!


----------



## Sn@kebite (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

And I thought Jake Stevens made us look rediculous


----------



## Seagull (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

It's about the right quality for a Eurovision entry.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

there are all on the late late tonight if you need a good shout at the telly.


----------



## Simeon (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*

Why shout at the poor auld telly when you can shoot the messenger. Surely he should be the focus of our collective angst and venom.


----------



## daveco23 (27 Feb 2008)

Can`t say the song was in any way good (Apart from the visual aesthetics of Ms Corr..), however I am a drinking buddy of Ronnies and the way he skipped into the local on saturday was as a direct result of the late late show the night before..
Has been thru a rough time of late, so any song, however bad, that puts him in good humour is to be commended.


----------



## REMFAN (28 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*



Pique318 said:


> Not surprised BohNoh wrote it...it's about his standard of lyrical ability


 
No douth about it, Edge is the songwriting talent in U2. Bono is highly overrated as a singer and songwriter, his huge ego just doesn't know it. 

God knows what Gavin Friday adds to the track


----------



## Joe1234 (28 Feb 2008)

*Re: What an awful awful song.*



REMFAN said:


> God knows what Gavin Friday adds to the track



Is he just there because he is a friend of Bono?


----------



## U2Fan (28 Feb 2008)

Maybe tis best I bite my lip on this one...............................!!!


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Feb 2008)

Did anyone get the sense that the Late Late was lined up as a bit of "living wake", I know thats morbid, but if Pat turned to Ronnie at the end and told him he could go now it wouldnt have surprised me.


----------

